# How to remove front seats



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

I am getting my seats reupholstered after christmas. To make it faster, i was hoping someone would help me out to make the process faster.

How many bolts hold the front seats to the ground?
What size are they?
Do the seats actually come apart (the bottom and back)


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

How many bolts hold the front seats to the ground? - 4 and a wiring connecter. 
What size are they? - They're visible, take a handful of sockets to the car and check.
Do the seats actually come apart (the bottom and back) - Yes


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

14mm is a common size for them....


----------

